# Chiyogami Pens



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 22, 2012)

A few recent pens,

In the pen makers world of trying to find new and unique materials for turning or casting I have become a huge fan of casted Japanese chiyogami paper.

A friend of mine, Marla Mills, casts these blanks.  I have been so excited about these new designs, these are just a few of the pens I have been making.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 22, 2012)

Those are really nice. I like the look it is different! Very nice!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Oct 22, 2012)

Jim those look great - I often wonder what the other side of the pen looks like?  Are there seams where the paper was wrapped and how visible are the seams?


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 22, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> Jim those look great - I often wonder what the other side of the pen looks like?  Are there seams where the paper was wrapped and how visible are the seams?



Seams? What seams........ It's really tight, you can't see it in hand, it's Marla's skill.....


----------



## wizard (Oct 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful pieces of art !! Great job by both of you. Would love to have seen what the second pattern would have looked like with the gold Cambridge Kit.. Regards, Doc


----------



## termitedave (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow that is nice!!


----------



## terryf (Oct 22, 2012)

Stunning Jim!


----------



## Mike@CSUSA (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! That's incredible!


----------



## Donovan (Oct 22, 2012)

Those pens are really nice. Are those blanks available to buy.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 22, 2012)

Yowzer !!! that first one really jumps up and slaps you in the face, doesn't it? :biggrin: I love it!!
I've always been a believer that you can't ( shouldn't ) mix a loud blank with a loud kit, unless they BOTH scream at you, and this one does!!!:biggrin: But you shouldn't have put the second pen in the same thread. On it's own it's perfect and would have stood a chance, but next to the Screamin' Diva Empress ( ? ) it pales into insignificance.. :wink: LOL


----------



## randyrls (Oct 22, 2012)

That is impressive!  Very nice.  So nice in fact that I went out looking to see where I could get that paper.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 23, 2012)

Donovan said:


> Those pens are really nice. Are those blanks available to buy.



Yes they are available, I know Marla sells her work through William Woodwrite and a few other vendours...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 23, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Yowzer !!! that first one really jumps up and slaps you in the face, doesn't it? :biggrin: I love it!!
> I've always been a believer that you can't ( shouldn't ) mix a loud blank with a loud kit, unless they BOTH scream at you, and this one does!!!:biggrin: But you shouldn't have put the second pen in the same thread. On it's own it's perfect and would have stood a chance, but next to the Screamin' Diva Empress ( ? ) it pales into insignificance.. :wink: LOL



Yeah, I have a tough time holding this one down, it jumps off the table and slaps me around... the abuse we take as pen makers, sheeeeezzz eh!  

I know what you mean about loud blanks and bling, it's 99% of the time a No Win look, I had a feeling about this one though, sort of a Lilo waiting for an intervention thing...  could happen, but too many Poperatzi around, so just go with it...some one has t love it, right?


----------



## Katya (Oct 23, 2012)

Marla sells her blanks (including her amazing feather blanks) at Indy-pen-dance as well as William Wood-write.  I believe she sells different sizes of blanks at each site.  Worth checking out!


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 23, 2012)

I like the oriental feel of it.  Very refreshing to the eyes.


----------



## Toni (Oct 23, 2012)

Great looking pens Jim!!


----------



## PenPal (Oct 23, 2012)

Jim,

I like your choice of friends Marla is a kind, thoughtful lady and Curly her best supporter and likewise mentor to many.

That second pen is the plain simple black dress means to a womans wardrobe in the way it opens a new vista to pen making, it is believable, unhindered,simply stated and outstanding.

Why is this so well to me the colour is enhanced by the choice of kit you see immediately a demure tasteful complete pen, no competition only smooth lines, flat out possibility to impress anyone impacting my sensibilities to an extent that pens rarely have.

The first pen is the sports car version using that lovely kit it revs to the red line with bling bling bling so it fulfills its purpose have a gaze at this pen.

So there is a place for both pens with the second one I am in awe of the presentation.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2012)

Jim in Oakville said:


> A few recent pens,
> 
> In the pen makers world of trying to find new and unique materials for turning or casting I have become a huge fan of casted Japanese chiyogami paper.
> 
> A friend of mine, Marla Mills, casts these blanks.  I have been so excited about these new designs, these are just a few of the pens I have been making.



Hi Jim, 

Thanks for posting the pictures my friend! Don't forget to accept the compliment of the paper as your own choice in designs as you were the one who picked it out!  Fantastic job!!!


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 24, 2012)

That is amazing!  The pens are fantastic, but I can't imagine how a highly patterned paper like that would not show a seem unless the seem is cut into the design.  What is the trick?


----------



## glen r (Oct 24, 2012)

Extrememly beautiful work by both of you.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2012)

pwhay said:


> Jim,
> 
> I like your choice of friends Marla is a kind, thoughtful lady and Curly her best supporter and likewise mentor to many.
> 
> ...



Thank you Peter,  I love your analogy.. The simple black dress....  perfect, that was so cool, Thank you!


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 24, 2012)

They are both beautiful! Bright vivid colors that should attract customers from across the room!

Great job to both Jim for turning and finishing and Marla for excellent casting.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 24, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> That is amazing!  The pens are fantastic, but I can't imagine how a highly patterned paper like that would not show a seem unless the seem is cut into the design.  What is the trick?



I think that what is going on is that she isn't using a simple butt joint for the seem but is instead cutting around the design and then overlapping the paper.  If I am not mistaken, you can see this at the bottom end of the second pen.  This method will have the effect of not making the seem very noticeable, especially when using paper that has a very busy pattern.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> I think that what is going on is that she isn't using a simple butt joint for the seem but is instead cutting around the design and then overlapping the paper.  If I am not mistaken, you can see this at the bottom end of the second pen.  This method will have the effect of not making the seem very noticeable, especially when using paper that has a very busy pattern.



Darn, and here I was going to tell you guys I'm just that good!! :wink::biggrin:  
If you think I'm good at making the seams disappear, you should see how good I'm at getting the money in Curly's wallet to disappear!:tongue:


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2012)

Crickett said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that what is going on is that she isn't using a simple butt joint for the seem but is instead cutting around the design and then overlapping the paper.  If I am not mistaken, you can see this at the bottom end of the second pen.  This method will have the effect of not making the seem very noticeable, especially when using paper that has a very busy pattern.
> ...



LOL,  That is Funny!


----------



## Tim K (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful, Thats amazing!


----------



## Curly (Oct 24, 2012)

Jim in Oakville said:


> LOL,  That is Funny!



Not for me it isn't! 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Sataro (Oct 25, 2012)

Amazing looking pens! Great job!


----------

